# New to the board



## spoazzy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello all, I stumbled upon this message board this weekend and have been lurking through the posts and finally decided to post my own. I was Dx with grave's disease about 4 years ago quite by accident. My physician discovered my goiter on a routine throat palpitation. A thyroid U/S and Uptake scan later I was given the Dx of Graves. At the time I was for the most part asymptomatic, and any symptoms I had were very mild. My endocrinologist that I had went to wanted to just monitor me until I got pregnant. Once I was pregnant I went on the PTU throughout the duration of my pregnancy. Once those pregnanct hormones kicked in, I quickly realized that I was indeed hyperthyroid and could tell the difference when I did not take my medicine. I tried to go off the medication immediately following her birth because I was trying to breast feed, but had to go back on it. I felt like I was having panic attacks, I was biting people's heads off and frankly scaring myself with a newly born colicky baby. I took the medication for almost a year following and was able to reduce my dosage to once a day to the point where my endo was able to take me off of it. I actually felt almost remissive for about 3 years until recently. I am just not feeling right lately, my temper is shorter and my attention span is almost non-existent. I come home from work and feel like I am just going to collapse. I now work for a physician as a Medical Assistant and have been getting my bloodwork done every 3 months, closely monitoring my levels. My TSH has been in a relative range of 1-1.5 and my FT4 has been in limits as well as my FT3. I did just have my antibodies checked and although they are present, they are nothing to write home about. My thyroglobulin is 29, and my TPO is 13. Also most recently I have been having issues with dry eyes and these heavy bags that just will not go away.

I am thinking that it is time to make an appointment with a new endo, hopefully one that will listen to me and not just look at the numbers. The last one that I seen told me that I was a strange case as I had characteristics of both Hashimotos and Graves, and that makes me wonder. Could the antibodies be fighting it out in my body? I have not been able to lose weight, which is odd considering that with Grave's its usually opposite. Instead I can't lose nor can I gain? Has anyone ever had an experience like this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid symptoms overlap - hyper/hypo.

Your TPO is quite low - have you had a TSI?

Can you post some labs with ranges please.

I found that when my FT-3 is low I cannot lose weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

spoazzy1 said:


> Hello all, I stumbled upon this message board this weekend and have been lurking through the posts and finally decided to post my own. I was Dx with grave's disease about 4 years ago quite by accident. My physician discovered my goiter on a routine throat palpitation. A thyroid U/S and Uptake scan later I was given the Dx of Graves. At the time I was for the most part asymptomatic, and any symptoms I had were very mild. My endocrinologist that I had went to wanted to just monitor me until I got pregnant. Once I was pregnant I went on the PTU throughout the duration of my pregnancy. Once those pregnanct hormones kicked in, I quickly realized that I was indeed hyperthyroid and could tell the difference when I did not take my medicine. I tried to go off the medication immediately following her birth because I was trying to breast feed, but had to go back on it. I felt like I was having panic attacks, I was biting people's heads off and frankly scaring myself with a newly born colicky baby. I took the medication for almost a year following and was able to reduce my dosage to once a day to the point where my endo was able to take me off of it. I actually felt almost remissive for about 3 years until recently. I am just not feeling right lately, my temper is shorter and my attention span is almost non-existent. I come home from work and feel like I am just going to collapse. I now work for a physician as a Medical Assistant and have been getting my bloodwork done every 3 months, closely monitoring my levels. My TSH has been in a relative range of 1-1.5 and my FT4 has been in limits as well as my FT3. I did just have my antibodies checked and although they are present, they are nothing to write home about. My thyroglobulin is 29, and my TPO is 13. Also most recently I have been having issues with dry eyes and these heavy bags that just will not go away.
> 
> I am thinking that it is time to make an appointment with a new endo, hopefully one that will listen to me and not just look at the numbers. The last one that I seen told me that I was a strange case as I had characteristics of both Hashimotos and Graves, and that makes me wonder. Could the antibodies be fighting it out in my body? I have not been able to lose weight, which is odd considering that with Grave's its usually opposite. Instead I can't lose nor can I gain? Has anyone ever had an experience like this?












It would be a very very good idea to get an ultra-sound if you have not.

Weight is a problem. It does not react like one would normally expect no matter what you do; sad but true.

After all this time, perhaps you will give some thought to a permanent solution?

How do you feel right now?


----------



## spoazzy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Andros said:


> It would be a very very good idea to get an ultra-sound if you have not.
> 
> Weight is a problem. It does not react like one would normally expect no matter what you do; sad but true.
> 
> ...


I feel just not right, just not myself. I have had an ultrasound, but could use another one. I'm going to speak with my doctor today and see who she prefers I see in regards to an endocrinologist. I need to get to the bottom of this one way or another! I can't take feeling like this anymore.


----------

